# Suitable tankmates for red cherry shrimp?



## wraith0078 (Mar 17, 2008)

I've been considering the addition of shrimp to my aquarium, but I'm not going to bother if they're just going to be snacks for my existing fish.

I've got black tetras, serpae tetras, neons, endlers, corys and a pleco. Would adding shrimp just be an exercise in frustration for me and a quick snack for my fish?


----------



## dthb4438 (Nov 12, 2007)

Babies would be snacks although if heavily planted, it would give some hiding places. Maybe a couple would survive.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Are your black tetras black neon tetras? If they are, don't let them get too hungry.


----------



## rhytemaker (May 29, 2008)

do normal neon tetras eat cherries? is that where all mine went? i thought it was the cherry barbs that took them down. I saw my SAE eating a cherry shrimp carcass the other day. I think it was my last one. My amanos are doing great on the other hand.


----------



## feiyang (Jan 25, 2008)

SAE must have eaten one of my amano shrimps (1 inch long), I saw the fish chase/bite shrimps many times.


----------



## giraffe (Jun 26, 2009)

So would serpaes and corys eat shrimp. I'm interested in adding some shrimps to my tank too.


----------



## wraith0078 (Mar 17, 2008)

Axelrodi202 said:


> Are your black tetras black neon tetras? If they are, don't let them get too hungry.


No, they're the striped guys you can kinda see hanging out in the back.


----------



## Anupam (Nov 5, 2008)

With most fish you need the tank heavily planted if baby shrimp are to survive. My neons don't bother the RCS, though.


----------



## Superedwin (Jan 19, 2009)

Overall, not fish is safe with shrimp other ottos, other fish are just like a lottery some will do well other will not. But the re=ate is always higher if your tank is heavily planted. If you use the Search this thread has been ask about this frequently times.


----------



## Aquarist_Fist (Jul 22, 2008)

We need a sticky for this topic. Seems like every other thread asks the same question. Only the wording changes. 

Here is a simple calculation:

Large tank +
Dense vegetation ++
Light fish load +
Moss +
Small fish or fish of the upper stratum -
Mid-sized or large fish --
Fish that like to poke around -
Heavy fish load -
Strong flow -

Subtract your minuses from the pluses. If you end up in the negative range, don't try cherries.


----------



## Cambrian Creature (Oct 28, 2011)

A small species of otocinclus would be ideal for a shrimp tank. They like to nibble on small worms like planaria and nematodes but should leave all the shrimp alone unless they come across a dead one covered in bio-film. 

If you get otocinclus, make sure you get ones that are well fed and energetic. These individuals have a better chance at surviving in a new tank because their gut houses symbiotic bacteria that helps them break down cellulose. The skinny ones probably lost all their bacteria and will slowly starve to death even if they eat. 

Also, make sure you get no less than three individuals since this is a schooling fish. 

This really should be a sticky thread.


----------



## DBL TAP (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm with Anupam. I have ten large Neons in a 10 gallon tank with Cherries and CRS and I've never had any trouble. On the other hand, I would stay away from Serpae tetras; they're bullies and fin nippers.


----------



## ghotifish (Feb 16, 2009)

wraith0078 said:


> I've been considering the addition of shrimp to my aquarium, but I'm not going to bother if they're just going to be snacks for my existing fish.
> 
> I've got black tetras, serpae tetras, neons, endlers, corys and a pleco. Would adding shrimp just be an exercise in frustration for me and a quick snack for my fish?


We have neon tetras, black neon tetras, corys and a pleco all living very peacefully with RCS. The only fish we've ever had trouble with eating shrimp was our Blue Ram, who now lives in the display tank at the LFS for that reason.

Good luck


----------

